# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity `SM` software v1.11 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity `SM` software v1.11 released* 
Service - added Read CRT function for MTK based phones (need Root)
Service - added Bacup SEC function for MTK based phones (need Root) 
Installer has two parts:
- InfinityBox_install_SM_v1.11
- InfinityBox_update_SM_ResourcePack_v1.09 (old one). If you have  Resource Pack installed earlier you do not need to download and install  it again  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 13 years (2005 - 2018) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## icsniper

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## abedalasil

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا علي الموضوع

----------


## asaad wahsh

متابعه  ممتازه

----------


## azizmobile

شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة

----------

